# Movers from Scandinavia



## AlwaysExpat (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Scandinavian's

Anybody from Scandinavia whom had there belongings shipped out to here ( Dubai )

I seems to run into some challenges as I only wanted 15 boxes- no furniture. Basically I can simply not find a solution which does not end up costing more of the total value of the content - having said that I would love to have my own things here with me. 

Had I only had to "move house"- no problem as that would be same size as 1,2 containers. 

Any suggestions of how , whom and cost ?



TAK 
Thanks 
Alwaysexpat


----------



## AlwaysExpat (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi all, 
is there really nobody that has moved from Nordic to Dubai ? 

Any suggestions - ? 

Thanks 
Alwaysexpat


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. I'm not from Scandinavia but have you explored options other than using a moving company. In some cases it can be cheaper to use the regular mail service or a courier company. If you're sending large but light items mail can be worthwhile. I think the maximum weight is 20kgs and there are limits on the box dimensions. I've done this before for clothing prior to moving to a country when I knew I had more than the baggage allowance and the shipment would take 6 weeks or more. You avoid the costs of packing etc. you'll need an address this end and I'm guessing you may have to deal with Customs although used personal items should not be a problem providing you don't include the obvious suspicious items. Just a thought.


----------



## cibean (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi... How much is the approximate value of the goods and how much are they asking you to pay for the goods? Plus are your goods currently in a major port city or away from there? I know people back home who are running one of the country's biggest moving and freight forwarding companies and they have a network of global agency agreements. I am sure he can work something out for you.


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

We had ours shipped from Denmark by Team Relocations, not sure of costs but they were good apart from the unpack here in DXB


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

What Nordic country?


If DK I can help with shippers or freight forwarding companies


----------



## AlwaysExpat (Sep 15, 2013)

Brilliant thank you all for your support. Much appriciated. Several questions has been asked. I have approx. 10 box ( moving size boxes ) which are in my storage in Denmark, to be honest value it more of wanting the feel of home away from home if you know what I mean. 

Fam pic's and so on.Still seems as a challenge but I will return for further drwbaker which brings me to ask you, are you legit in the business or is this a privet handling. 

Could I ask you kindly to send me some companies names. I have done some research as mention price was over the top because it was of no more then 10 box's... Unfair but I guess thinking of the overall distribution chain it makes sense. 

One again THANK YOU all,


----------



## Frenjon (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi AlwaysExpat

I used Blue Water Shipping - I had a 20 foot container shipped, but I know they do "stykgods" as well which is on a pallet (much cheaper).

Expect 4-5-6 weeks for sea freight.. They will handle everything with Dubai Customs and they were very professional with my stuff. Swift in communication, careful in the physical handling of my furniture and moving boxes.

Included insurance.. 

Seafreight - Blue Water Shipping
Seafreight - Blue Water Shipping

Another option is contacting Maersk.

People on the Danish Facebook group "Danskere i Dubai" seems to recommend GAC
GAC - For shipping, logistics and marine services wherever you go.

-Jonas


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

We moved over from Aalborg and my wife has a few good friends in shipping who helped us out.

They saved us a good 75% getting our dog sent via Billund and Amsterdam rather than SAS at Copenhagen.

Happy to ask them for you.


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

Also try WRIST as they often have spare capacity


----------



## AlwaysExpat (Sep 15, 2013)

Tusinde Tak Jonas dette er jo noget jeg kan bruge


----------



## AlwaysExpat (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you all, Tak til alle.


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

AlwaysExpat said:


> Hi all,
> is there really nobody that has moved from Nordic to Dubai ?
> 
> Any suggestions - ?


Well, if you're looking for fellow Scandinavians, I've heard of a place called the Norwegian Seamen's Centre / Swedish Church. I can't say that I've been there myself, what with being neither Nordic nor religious, so I can't really say if it's a good place. Still, if you're looking for people to drink with that say 'skal' instead of 'cheers' it'd probably be a good place to start.

Other than that, there's a place called Nordic Crown Bakery in the south end of the Dubai Marina - they make some pretty tasty baked goods and serve Swedish Coffee - although I couldn't tell you if it's authentic or not.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ducati2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

there two kind of shipment, sea , air
air cost more, but can be affordable if you contact the cargo deprtment in the air line, like gulf air cargo, danemark cargo, or an office who can connect to them, they ship by killo and so cheap than DHL , or fedex

for the sea, i shiped 23 boxes from australia to saudi arabia, it cost 600 dirhams by square mitter, all these boxes are 3 only square meters, then i took them out by my self out of port, i looked for agency wich is a person gave hem 500 dirams and as it have to be company to take out the boxes and did all paper work my self i took me so much back and forth but so easy, so many paper work and stamps
finnaly did it, that in saudi 
i would amagine it would be easy in dubai, but do not know how
do it to learn


----------

